# Isn't this cool



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

For those that may have a need for this...

check out the worlds smallest voice activated DVR, VAR... things smaller than a bic lighter and records for 2+ hours

link

Kinda neat, I dont have any use for one but it's on sale for ten bucks for the next few hours... actually thinking about buying a few and making them into hole card cams for my poker table!!! 

Anyone needs one, thats a hell of a deal.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Awww! It's so cute I want one!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> For those that may have a need for this...
> 
> check out the worlds smallest voice activated DVR, VAR... things smaller than a bic lighter and records for 2+ hours
> 
> ...


Sound activated miniDV camcorder for $9.99? Is this for real?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheating at poker pit?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> Cheating at poker pit?


lol. Actually, I have always want have hole cams. to record games and create a DVD. I made a poker table, 8' x 4'. Seats 10+ comfortable. Padded leather rails, stained oak gutter, raised black felt center... its pretty awesome, took a ton of work. I would love to install hole cams and produce a video of home games/tourneys... but the price has always been prohibitive.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well having hole cams and viewing the game after it's played will give an advantage to those who view it in future games


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but "hole cam" and "make a dvd" conjured up very different uses for this device.......lol


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> well having hole cams and viewing the game after it's played will give an advantage to those who view it in future games


yeah, of course it could. I doubt peoples real 'game' would be the same as the 'game they showed knowing they were on camera. My guess would be that people would really start 'hollywooding' and playing big bluffs and trying to make brilliant calls... it would likely turn the game into a wild west show... lol. 

I still think it would be fun for special occations... too much work for every week/month games, all that editing of film to try to piece together a production would get old fast... just a silly daydream to do it, but might be a fun toy for the right price.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

when's the next game and where's my invite?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> when's the next game and where's my invite?


Open invite brother. I have a game at my house, once every month or so... Airfare or gas money to Tampa Bay might completely destroy any +EV for you though.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

When I go see the Phillies in Clearwater during spring training sometimes in the future I will stop by


----------

